
Googirl - Marissa Mayer - transburgh
http://www.sanfranmag.com/story/googirl
======
danielha
God, that article has the worst pagination ever.

~~~
azsromej
it was like repeating which floor of the parking deck you're on early in the
morning only to forget come afternoon

------
Tichy
First page talks only about her looks. Wouldn't happen with a male engineer, I
suppose.

~~~
pchristensen
Being a successful woman in tech is such an outlier that it's worth examining.
Sort of like being a billionaire.

Also, she herself talked about her interest in clothing and fashion, so it's
hard to knock the writer for spending time there.

The article also mentioned how Larry and Sergei looked and dressed too. Maybe
it's something the readers of that magazine care about.

~~~
Tichy
I have at other times taken your standpoint, but this article seemed rather
extreme to me (I only read the first page, mind you). I don't mind comments on
the looks etc - in fact I am pretty sure to have read somewhere about PGs
"fiendishly good looks". I just felt they really overdid it in that article.

I would have hated the article anyway, because it is waaay to long, but the
first page being only superficialities absolutely killed it for me.

------
KayJayKay
Nice article about an interesting person. Inventive, full of energy; qualities
I wish I had. It's interesting to see how she started as a software engineer
(like me) and ended up as a VP. I can't see myself making that same jump
although it's interesting to see how someone else did.

Wish I was smart enough to go to Stanford.

~~~
timr
Look at it this way: the first million was probably almost enough to cover her
student loans.

------
crazy_eights
Works hard at image, not substance.

------
mixmax
Printer friendly version: <http://www.sanfranmag.com/print/node/6516>

article runs 13 friggin pages...

~~~
Xichekolas
The "printer friendly" version has no breaks between paragraphs for me
(Firefox 2 on Ubuntu 7.10)... that happen to anyone else?

So it may be friendly to the printer, but I definitely can't read it.

~~~
pchristensen
Very painful, but a good read.

------
Electro
The first time I opened the page I completely missed the article.

My centre of focus was on the MIDDLE bar. I like asymmetric web pages, but the
design of that website just hurts. To actually get through the first page of
my article I moved my laptop right so I was focusing propelry instead of
looking to one side of my screen constantly.

The article takes up less than 50% of the area of the screen, which just
squeezes it out of perceptibility. So I never got through the article, I'm
sure it was good or it wouldn't have been posted but it was awfully presented.
Poor writer, I hope he got paid well for people being unable to read his work.

~~~
aston
Skinny columns are a hallmark of newspapers, mostly because they're a lot
easier to read. I'm not arguing that the design was great here, but if you
look at CNN's stories, they're not all that wide, either.

------
ovi256
OK, she's cute, on several levels. I don't know what was more surprising, that
she is a geek with style or an American with same.

But the talking so fast that it's dazzling? Phleaaaaaaase. Since Xerox Parc,
the trick is public domain: use twice as many words to say the same thing.
Easy with practice. And a tad boring.

Still, a cool motivating story. Back to hacking!

~~~
neilc
> I don't know what was more surprising, that she is a geek with style or an
> American with same.

Offhand comments like that are annoying on several different levels.

~~~
tim2
Wait right there, american girls have no style. This is true!

------
wallflower
Marissa Mayer has 99.999% uptime and a multi-core personality

~~~
noonespecial
My theory, being google and all, there's actually a distributed cluster of
her.

------
tim2
Wall of text.

------
timr
gag.

